# Van Tharp seminar free on YouTube



## Pager (11 January 2009)

Bit long winded but for anyone interested, its in 6 parts heres a link to part 1, links to the other 5 will appear to the right of the screen.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=3liRRg8bM1I&feature=related


----------

